# Gravely Steering Brake Problem



## cchandler74 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a Gravely Professional 16 mover with a steering brake. The steering brake worked well when I first parked it but today the brake does not want to move and the wheels are locked up. What should I do? What is the problem?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe the parking brake lever got flipped?


----------

